# oh my god



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Other then being small how ace is that? God you can make cages out of ANYTHING can't you!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

thats not small.. thats TINY
and is it a rat in there?!

i looked into turning a TV into a cage when i was at uni to make it easier to hide my hammies...

had pklans and everything, a massive old tv...


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

I have a TV in my room and it's massive, a few mice would be perfect in it.. I might think about that.. and ye it is tiny.. also the water is orange?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

iv seen that before poor thing, that cage is tiny
also it looks more like algae growing in the bottle then orange water, if algae grows in areas away from direct sunlight it grows yellowy/brown, disgusting

its a great idea for a unique cage if you use something big enough though


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

If you do it yourself make sure you don't electrocute yourself. Screens have got capacitors in them, so can give you a large shock even if they are unplugged.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

that poor poor rat all alone in terrible make shift cage!


----------



## RetroLemons (Nov 11, 2010)

blade100 said:


> that poor poor rat all alone in terrible make shift cage!


What I was thinking, ignore the fact that they have an alone rat, on woodshaving, in too tiny accomadation with no enrichment...


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

Where is the food bowl toys and bed area !!!!!!?????


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

looks like the owner is sat at their desk with plenty to eat though


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

That definatly is no mouse!

Poor little rat.


----------

